# Co ile jest wstawiany słupek stabilizujący?



## cicha

Nie potrafię sobie poradzić z pytaniem "Co ile jest wstawiany słupek stabilizujący?", a tak naprawdę to z jego pierwszą częścią mianowicie - "Co ile...". Nie umiem sobie kompletnie tego na język angielski przetłumaczyć, czy ktoś byłby w stanie mi pomóc? Chodzi oczywiście o wartość w metrach. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź, pozdrawiam!


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, what does it refer to? Which field is it related to. Could you kindly provide the context. Just like that, it does not really mean anything.


----------



## cicha

But there is no context. It's a question from FAQ section from one website that I'm translating into Spanish. I don't need the translation of "słupek stabilizujący" because I know the right words in Spanish. I just want to know how to ask this question "*Co ile *wstawiamy..?" So lets say it's not "słupek stabilizujący", let's say the sentence is "Co ile sadzimy drzewo?" (And the answer would be for example "Every 2 meters"). 

So how to express this question "Co ile?".
I can't provide any context, believe me. Because there is no context.


----------



## LilianaB

Could you explain what it means in Polish, the sentence. You could just paraphrase it. It might be *the distance poles are* *placed from one another*, but it really depends on what this is supposed to mean.


----------



## Szkot

You can start a question with 'Every how many ...? e.g. Every how many meters apart are the posts placed?, though it is simpler to say How far apart are the posts placed? Answer: Every 2 meters.


----------



## kknd

Szkot said:


> You can start a question with 'Every how many ...? e.g. Every how many meters apart are the posts placed?, though it is simpler to say How far apart are the posts placed? Answer: Every 2 meters.


czy „how far from each other we plant trees?” jest dobrą propozycją?


----------



## Szkot

kknd said:


> czy „how far from each other we plant trees?” jest dobrą propozycją?



'How far _apart _do we plant trees?' is simpler, therefore, for me, better.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree with Szkot. It is better. In your sentence you have to use_ how far from each other do we plant trees_, KKnd.


----------



## rzrz

W zależności od kontekstu, po hiszpańsku może być: "¿A cada cuánto...?"


----------



## cicha

Thank you very much for you help, in Spanish I chose "Cada cuanto metros...?" so in English it's "Every how many...?"


----------



## LilianaB

No, _every how many_ would not sound very good in English. _How far apart_. _How far from one another are the posts placed_. Were you thinking about a sentence like: _every how many meters are the posts placed_? I does not sound as good. I would not use it.


----------



## cicha

It's correct in Spanish but thank you for this information.


----------



## LilianaB

What is correct in Spanish does not have to be correct in English, if translated word for word. I think what Szkot suggested is much better.


----------



## cicha

LilianaB said:


> What is correct in Spanish does not have to be correct in English, if translated word for word. I think what Szkot suggested is much better.


I know, I understand that and that's why I'm grateful for your response. hich is incorrect so I asked here.)
Thank you all for your help.


----------

